# Psych!



## LuckyGirl3513 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yay it starts tomorrow! I freakin love this show, anyone else think shawn is strangely sexy?


----------



## hrockstar (Aug 7, 2009)

absolutely.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Aug 13, 2009)

Woo hoo another new one tomorrow! Last week was a great way to start the season and i can hardly believe we get a new psych every week now! almost too good to be true


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Aug 26, 2009)

Are you guys still watching? I thought last weeks was maybe the funniest Psych ever so i'm especially looking forward to Friday's episode...


----------



## hrockstar (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm still watching


----------

